# Chytrid ID for Banded Leuc



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

My male banded Leuc has recently developed skin discolorations as well as a localized white-ish hue on his black bands. I originally noticed minor skin discolorations on his nose, but figured it was a scrape. He did recently shed, after which he was found rubbing himself against tank objects, as well as lying flat on his belly. Oh, and he shares a tank with two females, both without these symptoms. 

He is still skittish and eating, so i'm really not sure what this could be, and what to do next....any help much appreciated


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

whatever it is, you should separate your male and put him in quarantine.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd do a swab and send off for testing (VetDNA.com) then I'd start treating all three frogs for chytrid ASAP. If it comes back negative, start looking elsewhere.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

If he has it, they all do, with virus, chytrid, or bacteria. They just aren't showing symptoms.



goof901 said:


> whatever it is, you should separate your male and put him in quarantine.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Chytrid doesn't normally present itself by infecting the dorsal area of the frog, it typically is concentrated on the ventral surface of the frog specifically around the drinking patch and the feet.... Now in extreme cases it could be found all over the frog but the frog is typically dead by that point. If you look at the underside of the frog, does it have retained shed skin? Typically advanced cases don't prostrate themselves on the substrate instead they tend to take aberrant postures that limits contact with the substrate (given it disrupts the frog's ability to osmoregulate it makes sense) This is an example of it http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44722000/jpg/_44722117_fungus226.jpg

Historically there were problems with "scratching disease" which presented itself with the frog itching it's body and it was typically associated with a fairly high mortality. As far as I can remember the cause of the disease was never determined. 

I would suggest also swabbing the frog for ranavirus, and you may want to contact a vet to discuss some treatment options... 
Treating it for chytrid is probably not going to cause any harm, but you may want to consider not letting the temperature get below 75 F since it is below those temperatures that chytrid kills frogs... As noted above, if one has it, you should assume they all have it.... 

Some comment 

Ed


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

The same place does Rana Virus! Kill two birds with one stone for about $50.00. 



Ed said:


> Chytrid doesn't normally present itself by infecting the dorsal area of the frog, it typically is concentrated on the ventral surface of the frog specifically around the drinking patch and the feet.... Now in extreme cases it could be found all over the frog but the frog is typically dead by that point. If you look at the underside of the frog, does it have retained shed skin? Typically advanced cases don't prostrate themselves on the substrate instead they tend to take aberrant postures that limits contact with the substrate (given it disrupts the frog's ability to osmoregulate it makes sense) This is an example of it http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44722000/jpg/_44722117_fungus226.jpg
> 
> Historically there were problems with "scratching disease" which presented itself with the frog itching it's body and it was typically associated with a fairly high mortality. As far as I can remember the cause of the disease was never determined.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Ed said:


> Historically there were problems with "scratching disease" which presented itself with the frog itching it's body and it was typically associated with a fairly high mortality. As far as I can remember the cause of the disease was never determined.


Years ago, Jack Frenkel identified the culprit of scratching disease, but I don't think that was widely known. I remember him telling me that it was similar to the polio virus. I believe that there is a short paper and I probably have it improperly filed somewhere! lol I don't remember the animals looking like the D. leucomelas pictured. The standard was the animal sitting in water and scratching it's back a lot.
Here is a snipet about the virus. 

Amphibian PLV

Back then Siegfried was using walk in enclosures and you would just step from one to the next.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, guys. Knowing that this probably isn't Chytrid is a big relief for me - despite now having to consider a plethora of other causes... 

Until I can locate a testing facility here in Canada, I was wondering if there was some sort of antifungal/antibacterial medication I could begin to administer...

Also, considering the subject is still eating/behaving normally, is it out of the realm of possibility that the symptoms subside without any intervention? 

Dan


----------

